# BEARS bears and more bears



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Due to the severe drought this year, we have had bears coming down from the mountains searching for food and water. Some have been caught and released prior, but they keep coming back down into the Valley. We are surrounded by mountains.
One was in the cattle troughs across the dirt road , 10 ft away from some horses in my front pasture. Dogs bark like crazy at night now. And to top it off, now the fools are our here at night early a.m. making bon fires and shooting. I cannot turn horses loose on my back pasture for fear of them getting shot. Fire dept and sheriffs have not been able to catch them, they sit in area that is hard to see by the road, but they can see vehicles coming and take off , they even shouted rude comments to the FD last time. this is in the foothills so they can drop into low spots turn off lights and hide. Sometimes the helicopter will spot them out, but with so many serious crimes going , by the time they make it our here the jerks have left. 
I put some dog poop out where they make the bon fires . I hope their vehicles and shoes stink to high even. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those people are trying to shoot the bears? for bear gall?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where are your game wardens. Call them as well, it's their job. Tell them there are poachers who are jack lighting, and the bon fires. If there has been drought there's likely a No Open Fires ban on.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Catch and release doesn't work. Period. It only took them about 5 years to figure it out up here, when all the locals were trying to tell them that right from the start.

Shooting the bears does. But it needs to be done responsibly, not by a bunch of yahoos. Someone's going to get hurt or livestock or pets... not a good scene. 

Get your own rifle out and when you know the idiots are out there, start shooting A LOT at a *safe* target. They won't know you aren't shooting at them. Maybe it'll freak them out a bit. Especially if you have something nice like a 308 WinMag or a 30-30! The 30-30 is louder I think. 

It's weird to hear that you are having a drought there, while up here we are at spring flood water levels.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are just punks, they come out here find a low spot in the foothills, drink , start bon fires,
the bears have been coming out of the mountains for about a month or so. Not much vegetation, the wildlife are dying of thirst and hunger. The fish and game are few and far between, and you have some sort of proof.. where they sit behind my property you can see 360 around, see vehicles coming they take off in 3 diff directions. FD would love to catch them  so would sheriffs Dept, but they have been busy with people being shot .. 
we are so dry , there is some rain tonite in Northern CA, we are sposed to get sprinkles around 1 a.m. . Semi Desert here and we get little rain on a regular year , 6 " per year is average. I still think they need a big pipe line for water, they do it for oil , they need it for water.
Some of the bears have been caught and released more than once, they are young bears. Fish and Game should put out some random water troughs, and get expired food from stores and dump it in random areas, it would get them through to next year, and hopefully we will have rain and snow in the Mountains so that there is Natural habitat again.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like the bears are nothing compared to the humans!

We have bears too, but other than getting in some chicken feed, they have never been a problem (knock on wood).

I've even encountered them out riding and they just run. Horses treat them like they would any other wildlife, alert but not scared like you think they would be. Of course it helps when the bears run. I wouldn't want to encounter one that stood it's ground!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am more worried about the punks and the guns. 
The bear tracks I saw just wandered by the fence , he kinda got closer to check out the horses and dogs, and then wandered on down the road. I would be more afraid that this dumb little pom mix dog would go try to chase it and be a bear snack. So far they have been young bears, first time out on their own, and one mom and cub that have been caught and removed. One was shot near a school in Tehachapi, and one they accidentally over sedated and killed it was about one yr old and skinny. BUT on a good note, it was foggy and cooler in the mtns, so there was some moisture from the fog. some dew .


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Get some coyote or lion pee and spray it around. One of my feed stores usually has a concentrate for sale in the rodent poison area. If you can't find it then some nice rank buck lure sprayed around where you poachers like to hang. Hopefully they get it all over them.

Urines | Quality Trapping Lures, Deer Scents and Trapping Supplies

Seems expensive but a little goes a long way if well placed.


----------

